# Moving to Greece



## NathalieM (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello to all,

I am new on this forum. My family and I are planing to go to Greece. Maybe for all time. We are from Lithuania (EU). I have some questions for people who is retired in Greece now:

1. Which is the perfect place for the new residents: young family with a child (five years). At this moment we chose Athens. But I still doubt because of our choice. Athens is a very big city. I want to quieter place. But a large impact on the local choice is whether we can find work quickly, and whether our experience is in demand. I am working as sales and marketing manager in one of Vilnius hotels. I have more than eight years experience in hospitality: from receptionist to sales manager. My husband is a fitter (oil, gas pipelines, metal constructions, ship repair and construction ...) Maybe better to choose Thessaloniki? 

2. What is an average salary in Greece? I found very different information on this.

3. Why you chosen Greece as a place for retiring of your family? 

Thank you for all answers and useful information in advance.

Cheers


----------

